# how to do a "clean install" on a 4th generation iPod Touch



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

hey folks,

I have a 4th generation iPod Touch and ever since the iOS 6 update back in September 2012, it seems that some of my apps crash constantly and in worse cases, the performance of my iPod Touch degraded significantly. 

To my earliest estimates, I've inadvertently updated my iOS6 over the air using WiFi. I could have done it, by plugging in my USB cable from my iPod Touch to my computer's USB port and do the iOS update from there.

By the way, my iOS for my iPod Touch 4th generation is 6.1.4.

How can I do a "clean install" for my iPod Touch 4th generation? Would reinstalling the OS could make a difference?

Any suggestions would be pleased, thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see the following

How to Restore iPod touch


----------

